# Strainer below B.V. Play park on Arkansas



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

A tree fell across the river below the Ramsour Bridge, which is about 1/2 mile below the BV play park. It is a mandatory portage and is visible from 100 yards upstream. There is probably not much traffic through there, just a heads up. We will try to remove it tomorrow afternoon 8/27.


----------



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

Everyone can sleep better tonight. This tree has been removed.

Andrew


----------

